# Cities of Cuba



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

CUBA-0001-3 by STUART_BURNS1, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sugartown_SheetsTower by Alan McCord, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

57 Chevy by BlueVoter, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

_P214384best by Pietro Viti, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

interesting and fascinating images from Cuba...:cheers2:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

2011 Cuba Trip by helen_glanville, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Watch Tower by Amy S1, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Havana by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Cathedral by mayvenx, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Cuba Discovery March 2012 417 by ipomoea310, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Gardalavaca-32.jpg by rpmcgovern (Shoot the Thrill), on Flickr


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

It hurst seeing some of these pics.. for some of us Cubans who know how bad much worse those places look in real life :/ 


Hopefully someday everything will change.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Cuba Discovery March 2012 388 by ipomoea310, on Flickr


----------



## k25150 (Jun 14, 2006)

midrise said:


> I have seen pictures of Havanna before it seems time stoped in the 60's


Because it has thanks to communism.


----------



## k25150 (Jun 14, 2006)

japanese001 said:


> Guardalavaca to Banes Bike Trip by Hear and Their, on Flickr


Look at the irony of that sign reading World Capitalism Crisis while a 1950's tractor goes by it. The sign should read Proof that Communism and Socialism Don't Work. Idiots.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Waiting for a Rider, Havana, Cuba by nomad1to1, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

DSC_4747dxo by jeilmer, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Beach Wood by Brandon Lyons, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

They Don't Care About Us by Porter Yates, on Flickr


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

Beautiful photos! I'd love to visit Havana one day, but some of these buildings look like they need a lick of paint.


----------

